# Canidae, Merrick or Wellness



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm changing Ella's food because she is no longer interested in her TOTW Puppy food. I've tried High Prairie and Pacific Stream and she doesn't show interest in either. She has been on the High Prairie since January abs hasn't had any health issues with it. I was thinking of leaving her in grain free with a main protein source other than chicken. She was having tummy issues before I switched away from the grains and chicken. Not sure if it wad the grains or the chicken that didn't agree with her. 

I'm trying to stay out of the store that is selling the puppies, so it's somewhat limiting my options because they have the largest selection near me and I don't want to order online. 

The options I wad thinking of are Canidae, Merrick, and Wellness, in no particular order. I wouldn't object to rotating foods if it will keep her interested. Any suggestions though on which I should try first? I'm open to other opinions as well, but like I said I'm kind of limited unless I find another place to make purchases. I was also thinking Acana but the only place I know of that sells it locally is the puppy selling store. 

Thanks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Not sure if it is an option, but my dogs have both done well on Fromm. My jrt has eaten it for 3 1/2 years, and my gr for 10 months. I feed the "4 star nutritional" line, and there are different flavors to rotate through if you choose. I've never had any gi/stool issues. This being said, every dog is different 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My first dogs were on Wellness for most of their life and did great on it. I switched off of Wellness because of my own food issues, and my guys are now on Merrick and do great on that also.
I have heard a theory that if you rotate brands that can be a good thing in case on of them gets recalled, you still have other brands to choose from that your dog will tolerate.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Fromm is another one with limited availability around me. Besides the puppy store, the only place I know of that carries it only has one type of it. I was also going to check out a grain and feed store that's not far but I don't know how big of a selection they have.

Also, is a small bag enough to see if they do well on it? Right now I have her eating about 2 cups of dry food per day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Perhaps take a look at Canidae Grain Free Pure Land. It is moderate protein and fat with no chicken ingredients. Merrick has had some quality control issues in the. past and I would look at either Canidae or Wellness first.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

We have used Acana Wild Prairie, since Kylie was 5 mo old. I really like the ingredients in the food. We have used 1-2 teaspoons of Dannon All Natural non fat yogurt, since she was 8 wks old. Kylie has always "woofed" her food down. We have never had any GI issues. She is 1 yr old and she eats about 2 1/4 cups per day. It is 463 calories per cup and a very high quality food 5* made in Canada.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We tried Merrick until we learned that the owners also own an adjacent rendering plant. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiff L (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm confused about what I'm reading on Merrick. I just brought it home tonight, as my two girls are turning up their noses at TOTW. One person on Facebook said she actually called Merrick. She was told the previous owner of Merrick had the ties to the rendering plant, but not the current owners. I don't really know what to think. The girls really seem interested in it though


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We have stuck with Merrick. We do like it although I wonder if we got an off bag as the girls haven't been doing as well on it.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I ended up having to go away from Merrick because Ella was having loose stool every couple of days while on it. Tried it for about 2 to 3 months. Pumpkin mixed in didn't help. And it wasn't over feeding. Sometimes Ella would eat it and sometimes she wouldn't.


----------

